# moving to the Phlippines



## dilli (Nov 25, 2014)

I am moving to the Philippines in 2015 and wanted to see what could e recommended for me. I know the normal questions that all normally ask. I am looking at a place that has good weather and a good cost of living. I am single and 46. I would like a place that has expats around so I would have others to talk to and kind of show me things at first. I was thinking on Tagatay but wasn't sure. I wanted to get an idea on what a house might run in a gated area. Thanks


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Straight away I would reccommend (in no particular order)

-Angeles City - $$
-Subic/Olongapo area (specifically Barrio Barretto) - $$
-Bacoor, Cavite - $$
-Baguio - $$$
-Cebu - $$$
-Makati - $$$
-Province (most anywhere) - *$*

Tagaytay (- $$) is also a good idea, but the more popular the place the more it's going to cost you, most likely.

I am most likely wrong with my pricing but that's what I have determined so far. I'm sure others who know better will also chime in.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Straight away I would reccommend (in no particular order)
> 
> -Angeles City - $$
> -Subic/Olongapo area (specifically Barrio Barretto) - $$
> ...


Lol for Baguio with 3$

Though you can do for 2$s if you live a normal life.


----------



## dilli (Nov 25, 2014)

Well I figure I will have about $4000 US a month so I need a place that I can live on for that. I am starting my life over. I have lived all over the world having been in the Army for 20 years so I am use to being in other countries.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You could sqeeze by on about $1000 a month so for $4000 you will live like royalty.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> Lol for Baguio with 3$
> 
> Though you can do for 2$s if you live a normal life.


Sorry, my experiences in Baguio are most likely jaded. Every time I've gone we've taken a small bus load of relatives to feed and house.

You're right and maybe, just maybe I should sneak out while they're all sleeping. 

Shhhhhhhhhhh...

:car:


----------



## dilli (Nov 25, 2014)

*rent*

What does the rent run? I am wanting to find a good place. Also a place that I might find a good person. What do you think on hiring maid? I have heard negative things on that. would anyone be willing to be like a sponsor for me?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Sorry, my experiences in Baguio are most likely jaded. Every time I've gone we've taken a small bus load of relatives to feed and house.
> 
> You're right and maybe, just maybe I should sneak out while they're all sleeping.
> 
> ...


Try that sometimes, things are amazingly cheap without the entourage around! 

When my wife and I are out alone on vacation in the PI, that's when I get lulled into thinking I might be able to afford living there haha


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dilli said:


> What does the rent run? I am wanting to find a good place. Also a place that I might find a good person. What do you think on hiring maid? I have heard negative things on that. would anyone be willing to be like a sponsor for me?


Buy a good (full automatic) washing machine and forget the maid. It does not get sick, need time off, no salary, no worry of theft by the maid. You'll have the time and the $$$ to enjoy life a bit


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Buy a good (full automatic) washing machine and forget the maid. It does not get sick, need time off, no salary, no worry of theft by the maid. You'll have the time and the $$$ to enjoy life a bit


But do get a pretty one.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

dilli said:


> Well I figure I will have about $4000 US a month so I need a place that I can live on for that. I am starting my life over. I have lived all over the world having been in the Army for 20 years so I am use to being in other countries.


You could live in the Subic Freeport (the old USN Base) for half of that. Rent typically is $500-900/mo, most houses have 110V and 220V, good water pressure, good internet (999p for 3MB DSL and up to 3000p for 8MB DSL). It's probably one of the safest places to live and very quiet. Easy access to the SCTEX gets you to Angeles in 45m, Manila in less than 2 and Baguio in 5. Clark also has international flights eliminating having to go thru Manila.

The Freeport has swimming pools, a golf course, tennis courts, beaches, a mall, plenty of restaurants and grocery stores. There are plenty of people who jog, walk, run and ride bicycles within the Housing areas.

Downside, you will need to get a vehicle. Upside to that, driving within the Freeport is comparable to small town USA and gives you the mobility to explore the country.

Don't bother with a maid as it could cost you more time and trouble that it is worth. Like Jetlag said, by a good washing machine (with pump drain) and it will give you less headaches. You do not want any domestic workers if can be avoided.

Come over on a Tourist Visa, 30 days free on arrival. Extensions are done at 59 days, then every 2 months afterwards. It takes 15-20m in the Olongapo BI. Annual cost is around $550. You can stay up to 3 years before having to leave the country.

If you do come here, no matter where you end up, network. Everything is found via word of mouth. Find some expat haunts and get tips from the local expats.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

jon1 said:


> You could live in the Subic Freeport (the old USN Base) for half of that. Rent typically is $500-900/mo, most houses have 110V and 220V, good water pressure, good internet (999p for 3MB DSL and up to 3000p for 8MB DSL). It's probably one of the safest places to live and very quiet. Easy access to the SCTEX gets you to Angeles in 45m, Manila in less than 2 and Baguio in 5. Clark also has international flights eliminating having to go thru Manila.


I shortened your post Jon, I hope you don't mind. I was talking with a fellow the other day about SBMA and it's upside for someone that wants more of an organized go at the Philippines.

We spoke of housing, but for the life of me I could not find much info online other than Subic rentals or something like that that. Do you know of a link or two that might be helpful?

Thanks in advance,

Doug


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Sorry, my experiences in Baguio are most likely jaded. Every time I've gone we've taken a small bus load of relatives to feed and house.
> 
> You're right and maybe, just maybe I should sneak out while they're all sleeping.
> 
> ...




Well, I have to agree to some extent, though I have been had that kind of 'relatives' .. so, maybe my reply of 2$ is a bit conservative 



cvgtpc1 said:


> Try that sometimes, things are amazingly cheap without the entourage around!
> 
> When my wife and I are out alone on vacation in the PI, that's when I get lulled into thinking I might be able to afford living there haha


 



Jet Lag said:


> Buy a good (full automatic) washing machine and forget the maid. It does not get sick, need time off, no salary, no worry of theft by the maid. You'll have the time and the $$$ to enjoy life a bit


But, you can't talk to a maid .. and a maid does more than washing clothes  As long as you are lucky to get the right one .. (and I meant cooking and cleaning and all..  

We pay the two maid 5,000 peso each and paid 1 year SSS and Philhealth, though they were asking 3,000 when they came on board

one is from the mountain and we give her travel money (500 peso) when she likes to go back to her home town, some place near Banaeue

The other one, from Mindanao, we buy her flight ticket when she wants to go back !

The trick is to make sure the two have different off days, and strict curfew. If they don't make it back on time, just give them warning and kick them off

And never get a maid from a nearby place, or her relatives and all will be dropping by frequently, and knowing the local customs, you have to feed them !!!! And if late, you have to let them stay over !!!

Oh, by law, the minimum pay for kasambahay is 3K I think, though !



UltraFJ40 said:


> But do get a pretty one.


ah, nooooo, that's gonna cause a rebellion at home ...  unlucky, some of us maybe

Dilli, you can get a good apartment, in walking distance to Jeepney, for about 6,000 to 9,000 per month, and taxi for the distance pretty short

If you step a bit away, and taxi travel of about 15 minutes, you can get a floor house.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I shortened your post Jon, I hope you don't mind. I was talking with a fellow the other day about SBMA and it's upside for someone that wants more of an organized go at the Philippines.
> 
> We spoke of housing, but for the life of me I could not find much info online other than Subic rentals or something like that that. Do you know of a link or two that might be helpful?
> 
> ...


I know of an honest broker that can help your acquaintance. Otherwise, about the only online ads will be at OLX.ph - The Philippines' #1 Buy and Sell Website or Subic Homes Long Term Lease | Subic Homes


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ecureilx said:


> If you step a bit away, and taxi travel of about 15 minutes, you can get a floor house.


Floor-house, I meant, a floor of a house.

In Baguio, quite a Few houses are built like 2 or 3 level, each level fully rented to one family/tenant.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

dilli said:


> I am moving to the Philippines in 2015 and wanted to see what could e recommended for me. I know the normal questions that all normally ask. I am looking at a place that has good weather and a good cost of living. I am single and 46. I would like a place that has expats around so I would have others to talk to and kind of show me things at first. I was thinking on Tagatay but wasn't sure. I wanted to get an idea on what a house might run in a gated area. Thanks


Have you been to the PI before?


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

It sounds as if you are on decent coin and not in a hurry. My advice is to spend a couple of weeks in La Union/Bagiou, followed by Subic/Angeles, then Manila, on to Puerto Galeria, Cebu, Iloilo, etc. After a good 6 months of checking out the country you will have a good sense of the Philippines and a good idea as to what is right for you. 

We don't know you so can't really say what is going to be your best fit; only you can do that.


----------



## fredsmith (Nov 25, 2014)

Billfish said:


> It sounds as if you are on decent coin and not in a hurry. My advice is to spend a couple of weeks in La Union/Bagiou, followed by Subic/Angeles, then Manila, on to Puerto Galeria, Cebu, Iloilo, etc. After a good 6 months of checking out the country you will have a good sense of the Philippines and a good idea as to what is right for you.
> 
> We don't know you so can't really say what is going to be your best fit; only you can do that.


I would suggest going straight to Angeles for starters and using that as a base. It's very foreigner friendly and I don't mean because of the girly bars.


----------



## dilli (Nov 25, 2014)

Yeah I would like to find a pretty one 
I have heard good and bad things on that too. That's why I am wanting to find friends first so I have people who can help guide me.


----------



## dilli (Nov 25, 2014)

I have not been there before, I am going to spend 21 days for a vacation to see if it is what I am hoping it is. I want a laid back happy place.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dilli said:


> Yeah I would like to find a pretty one
> I have heard good and bad things on that too. That's why I am wanting to find friends first so I have people who can help guide me.


*If you stay away from the bar girls in Angeles City and other places as well, you will likely do okay. 
Still, they (the female population in general) see us as a walking ATM and the financial savior of their families and extended family.
It is extremely ill advised to try and locate or make friends online. Here or on any other site. Doing so can be dangerous at best! Visit and gain information on this and other expat sites but do not accept offers of friendship or to meet anyone.*

*Check and heed all travel warnings and advisories as they change on the site for
the US Embassy In Manila.*



dilli said:


> I have not been there before, I am going to spend 21 days for a vacation to see if it is what I am hoping it is. I want a laid back happy place.


*Your 21 or 30 day trip is a good chance to see lots of "different" things. Those different things and way of doing things appear strikingly unusual and at times primitive. As a tourist it seems interesting, light hearted, and even quaint. But when living here, these differences wear on you and can end the desire to stay. A short vacation is not enough time to make an informed decision to stay or not.
Make several trips staying as long as possible each time before committing to a move. In any case, if you move to the Philippines. leave yourself a financial way out if it should ever be needed..*


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Very good advice JetLag. It would be wise to adhere to these words and take them to heart.

I would love to see the OP find a terrific new life in a place that I consider wonderful. It's full of great people and astonishing natural beauty but you will be dealing with people. A portion of them (regardless of location) will always, always make you subject to being scammed, robbed or worse.


----------



## dilli (Nov 25, 2014)

no but I have lived in a lot of countries around the world.


----------



## dilli (Nov 25, 2014)

ok, so I start making extended trips. maybe spend a year and see if I like it. see if I can run across some of my fellow expats and see if I can learn anything and not be taken advantage of by them or the locals. see if I can find a place with nice weather where it is not overly hot and low crime rate that I feel I can live on my budget a month and then maybe find a nice girl somewhere like a store. Sound about right?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dilli said:


> ok, so I start making extended trips. maybe spend a year and see if I like it. see if I can run across some of my fellow expats and see if I can learn anything and not be taken advantage of by them or the locals. see if I can find a place with nice weather where it is not overly hot and low crime rate that I feel I can live on my budget a month and then maybe find a nice girl somewhere like a store. Sound about right?


Good plan but would doubt that you would need to stay that long. A year is an awfully long time.
The country is always warm. Well, hot and humid is the right description as it is a sub-tropical country. You might want to have a look when here at Subic Bay and surrounding areas. Cost of living would fall well within your budget and it truly is a good place to live and enjoy life..

Have a look at Subic Bay sites Here and also this one Here.



Good Luck


----------



## dilli (Nov 25, 2014)

Is there any VA medical over there?


----------



## fredsmith (Nov 25, 2014)

Embassy warnings are almost useless. The first sign of any trouble and embassies issue warnings. It's primarily to cover their own diplomatic a**es.

US Embassy issues warning about Canada...CANADA! It's a joke imho!

Not just US Embassy but Canadian Embassy issues warnings all the time too. Both totally useless imho.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

dilli said:


> Is there any VA medical over there?


There is in Manila but from what I understand, it is only a clinic. Closest real VA hospital with full services is in Guam.

You can however use Tri-care and other insurance here. Visit the site for the 
VFW Post in Angeles City. They have loads of information (especially if you visit in person) and a good restaurant as well..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

dilli said:


> no but I have lived in a lot of countries around the world.


not in a bad way, Filipino culture can be a real shock, even for those who have lived in other parts of the world !

A simple eye opener .. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/5809321-post31.html

And when I was in the mountain, I was told to lock everything, as the people have a habit of coming in, and taking whatever they like .. including my umbrella, a whole bag of chocolates I brought for some kids there, my Shoe / mud Protector .. and more ..though one of them were expensive and didn't hurt me .. 

All the host could say was "ah, somebody TOOK IT" .. and then life went on .. 

And in return, when the folks nearby knew there is a visitor, they didn't come empty handed - each person had some of this or that, from the super spicy small chilly, to a guy who brought a Pig Liver, and somebody who brought Black Rice (never asked how it becomes black) .. to pots of Rice Wine !!

Life is fun, if you can adapt, or you will have heart aches and stress factor multiplied too many times !


----------



## dilli (Nov 25, 2014)

I am trying to get away from stress


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Absolutely correct again JL. 100%

Another part of my conundrum is deciding between North Luzon where I love or some place closer to Manila, eg. Angeles or Subic areas.

The VA clinic is just south of Ermita center at the US embassy Seafront complex:

1501 Roxas Boulevard
Pasay City, PI 1302

Phone: 632-550-3888 Or 632-318-8387
Fax: 632-310-5957

Here's a link if permitted: Manila Outpatient Clinic - Locations


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> not in a bad way, Filipino culture can be a real shock, even for those who have lived in other parts of the world !
> 
> A simple eye opener ..
> 
> ...


Good post and I agree with all >> except the statement on stress. Frustrating at times, yes. But in the 12 years or so that I have lived here, I have not once experienced the stress of living back home in the States.
I'm sure that is due at least in part to having in wonderful wife and family, but I can't imagine any place (except a war zone) as stressful as the streets of Los Angeles, Las Vegas, or New York and the like.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jet Lag said:


> Good post and I agree with all >> except the statement on stress. Frustrating at times, yes. But in the 12 years or so that I have lived here, I have not once experienced the stress of living back home in the States.
> I'm sure that is due at least in part to having in wonderful wife and family, but I can't imagine any place (except a war zone) as stressful as the streets of Los Angeles, Las Vegas, or New York and the like.


re, the stress factor, my 2 cents .. 

To beat the stress, plan ahead, like a day ahead for anything.. like to catch a flight tomorrow evening, leave for Manila today . 

And if it is a Holy week, book your hotels like a few months ahead, and add a day to the expected travel jam .. 

To go from Malate to Mall of Asia, which, maps show should take 20 minutes, plan 2 hours - factoring the traffic at times.

plan for typhoons and disruptions and .. such .. 

Most importantly, learn to be patient, patient and more patient..

Don't expect things to happen quickly .. and that may beat the stress factor I guess !

If you are used to things happening on their own, and timelines being met/without supervision, you may be in for a big time stressful times !!

PS, planning ahead in Philippines is pretty useful. like during the Holy week, a thousand people queue to buy bus tickets, when they could have bought it way ahead.

And likewise, closer to the travel dates, flight tickets go flying, a few months ahead, they are all unsold. "GENERALLY" Filipinos like to do things on the go .. even though they know that in two months they have to go to province ..


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

dilli said:


> Well I figure I will have about $4000 US a month so I need a place that I can live on for that. I am starting my life over. I have lived all over the world having been in the Army for 20 years so I am use to being in other countries.


Thank you for your service. I'm Ret-USAF, PI since 83 live in La Union. 

May I suggest that you thoroughly read each of The Active Links on the Clark RAO Websites. It is tailored specifically for US Military Retirees in the PI. 

RAO Website

You have the option of joining this yahoo Group who can answer a lot of your questions as well. 

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/US_Military_Retirees_Of_The_Philippines/info

Since it's your first time here, you may want to consider your visits around VFW posts in the PI. All are located in tourist areas and you can easily walk in and find the help or information that you need. 

PACAF VFW POST LINKS

Although not all of places to stay are listed, Agoda is a good site to find accommodations in the PI

Agoda.com: Smarter Hotel Booking

Stay mobile, visit different beach, mountainous and inland areas and sooner or later you will find your new home.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

pakawala said:


> Since it's your first time here, you may want to consider your visits around VFW posts in the PI. All are located in tourist areas and you can easily walk in and find the help or information that you need.


That's a great idea for a military retiree newbie to the country!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

dilli said:


> I am trying to get away from stress


The most common cause of stress over here seems to be that people have unrealistic expectations of standards and ways of getting things done.

This is not the US or the EU. You will not get things done in a timely manner. Set your expectations low and do not be in a hurry. All that does is lead to frustration and stress. If you are an inflexible person, the PI is not for you. If you are laid back, then you will do fine here.

I know of quite a few unhappy campers over hear that like to bicker about this or that and want to do nothing but complain. 

You will be busy setting up your new household for the first six months and then once settled in, start to really see things that have been happening in the background.

This last 8 months for me has been the best time of my life. I am purposely taking a year off after working in adverse conditions for 7 years.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

jon1 said:


> I know of quite a few unhappy campers over hear that like to bicker about this or that and want to do nothing but complain.


I hope that didn't include me   As much as I like to tell people about reality, I also remind them of the attractiveness of Philippines !!! 

Life on the slow lane is what you need to be happy, in Philippines !!!


----------



## fredsmith (Nov 25, 2014)

ecureilx said:


> re, the stress factor, my 2 cents ..
> 
> To beat the stress, plan ahead, like a day ahead for anything.. like to catch a flight tomorrow evening, leave for Manila today .
> 
> ...


You don't even need to do that much planning sometimes. No matter what airport I am at in the world including Manila I can always find the Philippine Airlines check in counter by looking for the long line up. Philippine Airlines international is the absolute worst for that I have ever seen. Not sure about domestic.

However, they have internet check in up to 24hours before your flight that almost nobody uses. They have a dedicated check in line for that. Even better, when the business class counters are not busy they will usually wave you in there. You would think all the Filippinos standing in the regular line up for hours watching this would have figured out that they could just use web check and be out of there in minutes. No extra cost. Even if you get the web check in wrong they can fix it at the counter so it's no different than regular check in. All it takes is a couple minutes on a website before you go to the airport...lol.

I've never had to wait in line more than 5 minutes whereas regular check is often over an hour.


----------



## Amberlynn (Oct 25, 2014)

Check Philippine dreams in you tube..


----------

